# Postdoctoral research fellowships in Japan



## Ralydn

Hi All,

I'm considering doing postdoctoral research in Japan and was wondering if people know which organisations provide funding for foreign research fellows?

I've heard of the JSPS and RIKEN fellowships but I'm struggling where else to look. If people know any organisations based in either Japan or the UK that provide funding, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------

